# Gather @ Gainsborough 29-31 July



## LIG (Apr 10, 2018)

When the time is right. When the feeling is right. When you're in the mood. It's time to get set for the annual Gather @ Gainsborough. 

Regulars will be pleased to note the club have redone the accommodation so everyone has an en suite.
There's also some double beds, for those who manage to "pull" !

Sunday 29 to Tue 31 July 2018
Two nights, dinner, bed & breakfast and four rounds of golf for Â£190.

Eight spaces initially. As usual regulars get first dibs.

Names below if 'interested' or 'definite'! 
 (PM your mobi if you're a definite).

1. LIG   definite
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 10, 2018)

1. LIG   definite
2. Rosecott - I'm in, double bed for me
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
​


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 10, 2018)

rosecott said:



1. LIG   definite
2. Rosecott - I'm in, *double bed for me*
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
​

Click to expand...

Fair play at your age Jim!

I find 'What's a girl like you doing in a nice place like this?' works quite well for me  :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 10, 2018)

one space free, as I'm unable to make it this year

have fun everyone, the food and company is always worth the trip


----------



## rosecott (Apr 10, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Fair play at your age Jim!

I find 'What's a girl like you doing in a nice place like this?' works quite well for me  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just wanted room to expand.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 10, 2018)

1. LIG definite
2. Rosecott - I'm in, double bed for me
3. Leftie - Single or double bed, I don't care - as long as I'm not sharing
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 11, 2018)

1. LIG definite
2. Rosecott - I'm in, double bed for me
3. Leftie - Single or double bed, I don't care - as long as I'm not sharing
4. Dhan
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 11, 2018)

Leftie said:



			1. LIG definite
2. Rosecott - I'm in, double bed for me
3. Leftie - Single or double bed, I don't care - as long as I'm not sharing
4. Dhan
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see a proper golfer coming.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 12, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Nice to see a proper golfer coming.
		
Click to expand...

Ah! That's so sweet of you Jim


----------



## LIG (Apr 15, 2018)

1. LIG definite
2. Rosecott - I'm in, double bed for me
3. Leftie - Single or double bed, I don't care - as long as I'm not sharing
4. Dhan
5. 
6. 
7. 
8.

That's the regulars done is it? 

Alrighty then... Open to Challengers!  Are you WO-men enough? :swing:


----------



## LIG (Apr 24, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## rosecott (Apr 24, 2018)

LIG said:



			Bump!
		
Click to expand...

There has to be lots of forummers who would love this 3 days. I am pretty sure I can find 4 of my club members to fill up the flats but where are the forummers who love a bargain at a terrific venue?


----------



## rosecott (May 30, 2018)

If there is no more interest in this great deal, it is either going under or places will be filled by non forummers.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 22, 2018)

Have just spoken to LIG and this could still be on but Gainsborough need to know. Can Leftie and Dhan confirm that they still want to go ahead?

It's going to be Â£200 for single occupation - 2 nights DB&B and 4 rounds of golf, one on 29th July, two on 30th and one on 31st. According to LIG there is no sitting area in what was the flats so all the drinking/card playing will have to take place in the bar - or a taxi into town. There is room for 8 so ideally we'd like another 4 forummers but I will also be circulating the details around my fellow club members.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 25, 2018)

I think I have at least 2 more for this meet.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 25, 2018)

Dhan and I are still up for it.  Outside chance that I can get another but won't know until Wed.  If the places go before then, so be it.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 2, 2018)

I am delighted to report that this now a goer. We have 4 hard Northerners all of whom are experienced Old Farts and 4 soft Southerners, 2 experienced Farts, 1 Gainsborough stalwart and 1 ringer.

This has a flavour of a North v South battle.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 2, 2018)

A ringer???  Bit harsh there Jim.  Andy did make a Forum meet appearance at Cooden this year.  I think Smiffy will confirm that his handicap is fairly genuine.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 31, 2018)

rosecott said:



			I am delighted to report that this now a goer. We have 4 hard Northerners all of whom are experienced Old Farts and 4 soft Southerners, 2 experienced Farts, 1 Gainsborough stalwart and 1 ringer.

This has a flavour of a North v South battle.
		
Click to expand...

Hard Northerners??????  Pussy cats   You rolled over and had your tummies tickled. :rofl:

Only one of the Southern Softies was out of the top four for best 3 out of 4 cards with Andy the ringer coming in with 118 points for the best 3 rounds.  Good shooting mate.  Off 5, there's no hiding place.

Great meet LIG.  Thanks for organising it.  I'm sure that we will all be there again next year.

For those who couldn't make it this year, tough


----------



## rosecott (Aug 1, 2018)

Leftie said:



			Hard Northerners??????  Pussy cats   You rolled over and had your tummies tickled. :rofl:

Only one of the Southern Softies was out of the top four for best 3 out of 4 cards with Andy the ringer coming in with 118 points for the best 3 rounds.  Good shooting mate.  Off 5, there's no hiding place.

Great meet LIG.  Thanks for organising it.  I'm sure that we will all be there again next year.

For those who couldn't make it this year, tough 

Click to expand...

OK. I hold my hand up as the worst of a sorry bunch, we were completely stuffed. I had the pleasure of playing with "the ringer" when he played immaculately - well he did drop one shot to par - for 44 points playing off 5.

We were, however, the best dressed team, turning up in different team colours on all 3 days.

Despite my poor form, it was a great 3 days, splendid company, excellent courses and more food than you could shake a stick at.


----------



## rosecott (Aug 2, 2018)

Decided to go and play in the Wednesday evening 9-hole roll-up to see if I could play as badly on my own course. I found I could play even worse.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 21, 2019)

Behind the scenes, Leftie and I have been organising this meet again and, 2 weeks today, 8 of us will be teeing off on Gainsborough's Karsten Lakes, followed by 2 rounds on Thonock Park on the Monday and back to Karsten Lakes on the Tuesday. This will again be a North v South battle which the Southern Softies won last year by a country mile. I will not be reporting on the outcome if we play as badly as last year.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 21, 2019)

Enjoy lads.  Always a great trip and the food is very decent.


----------



## LIG (Jul 21, 2019)

well done Rosecott and Leftie!
Have a blast!


----------



## Leftie (Jul 21, 2019)

LIG said:



			well done Rosecott and Leftie!
Have a blast!

Click to expand...

Shame you and Dhan couldn't make it this year.  I've had to get a couple of ringers higher handicappers in.  At least we should out drink the Northers Softies.


----------



## Old Colner (Jul 29, 2019)

I have been staying at Forrest Pines using the Sunday Driver offer over the last couple of years and maybe its time for something different, could you guys offer any insight or recommendations into this place?


----------



## Leftie (Jul 29, 2019)

Assuming at least 1 night stay with 2 rounds of golf - 2 excellent, challenging and completely different courses which over the 8 or 9 times I have been there have been in excellent condition, top notch on site accommodation for up to 8 people (I suppose that could be 16 if you are sharing and good friends), full English breakfast that will last you all day (if you can eat it all), and a 3 course evening meal that will fill you and your doggie bag, and there will still be some left over.  

The only downside now (after the room upgrades) is that after you have finished your meal (about 9.30/10.00pm say) then the large bar has no-one else there and is a bit flat.  Take your own drinks and sup, chat, play cards, monopoly, whatever on the terrace.  The good news is that if you are there on a Sunday night then that's the week's highlight in Gainsborough as it's the "Grab a Granny night" - so I've been told .......

Is that a fair summary fellahs?


----------



## rosecott (Jul 11, 2020)

Well, I booked this year's event for last year's price (£215) as soon as we finished last year's event. I had not really expected it to go ahead due to covid-19 but had an email from Gainsborough to say it could go ahead. Leftie posted a good summary of things in the post above. It somehow evolved into a Soft Southerners v Hard Northerners as we had 4 from oop here and 4 from down there (the softies did, in fact, thrash us). There may be a vacancy for a Southerner so please PM me if you are interested, Dates are August 9/10/11.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 30, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Well, I booked this year's event for last year's price (£215) as soon as we finished last year's event. I had not really expected it to go ahead due to covid-19 but had an email from Gainsborough to say it could go ahead. Leftie posted a good summary of things in the post above. It somehow evolved into a Soft Southerners v Hard Northerners as we had 4 from oop here and 4 from down there (the softies did, in fact, thrash us). There may be a vacancy for a Southerner so please PM me if you are interested, Dates are August 9/10/11.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I have to say that I can't wait to get there Sunday next week. Gainsborough has come up trumps even though the covid restrictions mean that we won't be having their enormous evening dinner so it's either taxis down town to pubs/restaurants or get something from the cafe before 8 o'clock closing and sup our own beer and wine sitting on the veranda. We will still, of course, be having their legendary Full English. Now we're confirmed and paid up, I can start my serious training regime. Smiffy, Captain Ron, Justone, LIG and all the other many past participants, we'll raise a glass to you.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 30, 2020)

Have fun guys, I remember this trip and all the banter,


----------



## Leftie (Aug 5, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Now we're confirmed and paid up, I can start my serious training regime. 

Smiffy, Captain Ron, Justone, LIG and all the other many past participants, we'll raise *several *glasses to you.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Jim 

Just to enlighten anyone who might possibly interested,  I had to drop Andy this year from the Softie Southerners team.  It was really so unfair.  I'm sure Rosie will correct me if my memory fails me again, but I seem to remember that his average over the 4 rounds was about 39 points with a best of (?) 42 points one round.  A ringer, not a bandit, as he plays off 5.  Anyway, his replacement this year is Big Barrie.  H/C 8 but hasn't played to anywhere near it for at least 3 years.  Not playing at all this week to try to protect his ailing back.  Should be a (size 12) shoe in


----------

